# Mid-Coast "App"-Titude, Trout to 25, White-Wing Heavy



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible.

*Off-Peak Specials *

*Harvey Headbanger Fishing Special* - Trust me, we know all about it! Take a break and get some salt on you at 20% off our lodge package pricing. Dates available are 11/27-12/7/17. Did you know you can book either campus exclusively with parties of 12 or *TAKE DOWN* the whole facility with a group of 24.

Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire *HERE*. Stay in touch by following us on *Facebook*.

*Pre-Christmas Week Special *- The Mayans obviously weren't in the lodge business! Holidays falling on weekends leaves us with some holes in the schedule at big savings. Take 20% off our lodge package pricing on waterfowl and Cast & Blast combinations from 12/18-12/24 and go ahead and throw Christmas Day in as well! "Hey, we're in Hurricane Recovery mode!

*February Special* - Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Follow us on* Instagram*.

*Fishing Report*

Relative calm of late and light weight cold fronts have provided a window of excellence on the water for guests. Limit boxes hit the boards yesterday with guests from all over the State for guests on Cast & Blast trips and fishing trips. Capt. Chris Cady led guests coming off a duck into straight up solid limits of Trout to 25" throwing topwater and soft plastics working outside beaches over grass beds. Capt. Donnie Heath started lighting my phone up at dawn with monster Redfish and some Blue Catfish including a 6 to 8 Lb. bruiser. Donnie wound up taking full limits including an oversize fish at 34" with the Beathard Fam. Capt. Braden Proctor has been on a hot streak the past few days poling into small schools of Redfish in the back lakes on glass conditions. He said there's not a bunch of fish in any one place but each location is holding a few that are ready to eat! Check out our* Photo Gallery*!

*Waterfowl Report*

Being on the "X" has put down some solid shoots of puddle ducks. Afternoons the past few days have been best with winds picking up slightly mid day over slick calm conditions early. We picked up a cool front today and the winds haven't reached double digit. That can be some challenging conditions unless you're on the "X"!

*Airboat Redfishing Trips - February to April Primetimes*

Take a look at fishing like you've never seen before with these high octane adventures in the back reaches of our marshes and environs. Hop aboard our custom Air Ranger Airboats and let the fun begin! These trips are in high demand, consider booking well in advance.

*On The Horizon - In The Split*

We'll be welcoming Cast and Blast guests for a corporate goose/fish combination along with a smattering of fishing trips. We've got plenty of availability through 12/8 if you would like to get some sun and salt on you. We're offering a great special for this off peak window, come see us.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

QR Code is for the "App"


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the business!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

One heck of a day with Capt. Donnie Heath!


----------

